
Obama tried to give Zuckerberg a wake-up call over fake news on Facebook - SirLJ
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/obama-tried-to-give-zuckerberg-a-wake-up-call-over-fake-news-on-facebook/2017/09/24/15d19b12-ddac-4ad5-ac6e-ef909e1c1284_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_no-name%3Apage%2Fbreaking-news-bar&tid=a_breakingnews&utm_term=.c74b1da671bb
======
panarky
_“There’s been a systematic failure of responsibility” on Facebook’s part,
said Zeynep Tufekci, as associate professor at the University of North
Carolina at Chapel Hill who studies social media companies’ impact on society
and governments. “It’s rooted in their overconfidence that they know best,
their naivete about how the world works, their extensive effort to avoid
oversight, and their business model of having very few employees so that no
one is minding the store.”

Facebook says it responded appropriately._

